# Finally !



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

I was just informed by my LT that I've officially been appointed FT and I will be attending the Weymouth Academy starting on 1/31/05. B: :BNANA: 

Just wanted to share my good news w/ everyone.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Opie said:


> *I was just informed by my LT that I've officially been appointed FT and I will be attending the Weymouth Academy starting on 1/31/05. B: :BNANA:
> 
> Just wanted to share my good news w/ everyone.*


*Congratulations pal! :thumbup:
Nice News To Start The Weekend With Huh!!*


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Congrats!!!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Way to go.......looks like your 2005 is off to a great start!!!!


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Congrads


----------



## 82PSTSB (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job. Christmas came a week early for you. Awesome news and good luck.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Congrats, Opie.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Awww....Thats great! You must be wicked pumped... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Good job. 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

Way to go, Opie, Happy Hollidays


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Congrats!
Now you can start treating all the PT like crap..J/K


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Thanks Everyone! I very excited and anxious to get to day one, I look forward to the whole experience.


----------



## usmc0351 (Nov 9, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

Congratulations!

Hmmmmm, I hope nobody sends you a Valentines Day gift.


----------



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats Where are you from? I am attending the same academy on Jan. 31, 2005.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Mansfield PD. I'll Send you a PM


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

Opie said:


> I was just informed by my LT that I've officially been appointed FT and I will be attending the Weymouth Academy starting on 1/31/05.


Just remember us little people as you work your way up the ranks!


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

*Re: re: Finally !*



VOR said:


> Good work...keep it up and welcome to the next level!


Thank You Sir!

Again thank you all!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Pal! Congrats, I hope everything goes well for you! So you're going full time for Mansfield? (I might sound dumb but I have no idea).


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Congrats and best of luck in your career.

Stay safe!!!


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Congrats and good luck!!!!!


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Congratulations! Glad all the hard work has paid off...


----------



## NortonComm5 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Congratulations....It's a long time coming....We have both escaped the dungeons of dispatch!!! Just don't forget where you came from!

Eric


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats and best of luck at the academy !!


----------

